# Stihl MS-250 & "Bang per Buck" saws



## weimedog

I see a lot of mixed reviews on the Stihl MS-250...Why? It looks really good as compared to some other options....A little comparison of UNDER 11lbs (power head only) saws from older spec sheets:

1) Stihl MS-250: 4.6KG/10.3lbs 2.3KW/3.1HP 45CC Aprox $300

2) Homelite 45cc saws: 4.6KG/10.3lbs 2.3KW/3.0 HP 45CC Aprox $150 bucks
3) Husqvarna 350: 4.8kg/10.8lbs 2.3KW/3.1 HP Aprox 50cc Aprox $350
4) Husqvarna 353: 5.0 kg/11.0lbs 2.4KW/ 3.3 HP Aprox 52cc Aprox $420 (At wt limit)
5) Shindiawa 488/490: 4.6KG/10.3lbs 2.6KW/3.5HP 47CC No Idea of Price
6) Stihl MS-260: 4.8KG/10.6lbs 2.6KW/3.5HP 50CC Aprox $550
Dolmars..TOO heavy in competitive saws sizes.
7) Dolmar 5100S: 11.2lbs 4hp 50cc $450 (Over 11 lbs w/o bar and chain..I'm looking for the 10.5lbs range)

So a quick glance says the MS-250 should be a great little saw..and its crank case is metal of some sort....(Aluminum probably) Still (Stihl) its lighter than the comperable husky's and Dolmars...Seems to spec out at reasonable HP..

Dolmars seem to rip on paper relative to Cc and HP but seem heavy..
Solo's? They seems too expensive in a line by line PAPER comparison. Maybe a Solo 651?
Poulan's? No HP listed same as Echo's...NO HP data to compare.

Whats a better small saw deal than the Stihl MS-250 and why?
(For farm use...)


----------



## tree_beard

most of us here are saw snobs to a certain extent.... so if its not an expensive pro saw it just doesnt cut it...

all the low-mid range saws have their own good and bad points, it comes down to how much you want to spend before entering pro saw territory, and what feels best in your hands.



and by your own spec analysis the shiny 488 would be the best bang for buck saw...


----------



## AOD

weimedog said:


> (Over 11 lbs w/o bar and chain..I'm looking for the 10.5lbs range)



Good god, is 1/2 a pound really THAT big of a deal! C'mon! If you have any kind of upper body strength you won't even notice 1/2 a pound, and if you do you probably shouldnt be running a saw.


----------



## weimedog

Maybe. One other interesting detail I see pop up from time to time...EPA rating relative to hours of use ...50-125-300hrs.

Echo makes a big deal out of this and claim all their saws have a 300hr epa rating and 5 year warrentee matched onlt by the other brands "pro" saws.

Does that put those Echo 400-440-510's into the hunt with pro saws?

Does that mean an Echo will out last a MS-250 Stihl of the same price and size range?
On paper the 488/490 does look pretty good. I don't have a dealer close by and also the rap is they are also (along with Solo) optimistinc about their HP ratings. (I have an old Shindiawa in the garage. Its a good old saw)


----------



## weimedog

AOD said:


> Good god, is 1/2 a pound really THAT big of a deal! C'mon! If you have any kind of upper body strength you won't even notice 1/2 a pound, and if you do you probably shouldnt be running a saw.



Just an arbitrary number..I had to pick a line. 11.0 lbs is it for the small saws.


----------



## Brian S

weimedog said:


> So a quick glance says the MS-250 should be a great little saw..and its crank case is metal of some sort....(Aluminum probably) Still (Stihl) its lighter than the comperable husky's and Dolmars...Seems to spec out at reasonable HP..



I'm pretty sure it is plastic, at least I think I am pretty sure!

Don't rule out the Echo brand either, I see the cs-400 and recently saw some cs-440 saws NIB for under $200 on CL regularly. Great bang for the buck.


----------



## brages

If you're just looking at a spec sheet, the John Deere (Efco) CS46 or CS52 have good power-to-weight ratios, and are made with magnesium parts like a "pro" saw. You can get them pretty cheap on Ebay: low $200's, new. (is JD dropping Efco because of their new deal with Stihl?)

I think the MS250 is not a bad saw... but you are paying for the huge Stihl dealer support network, and the name recognition, and some very good industrial design features (flippy caps, toolless air filter removal...) A John Deere would be a "pro" saw for less money, but who is going to get you parts/service?

If you can get an MS250 for $300, that's 10% off MSRP... I would consider that a pretty good deal.


I really like the numbers on the John Deere CS62... they go for about $350 on Ebay, new, and they have a better numbers than an MS361 (more power, same weight).


----------



## Poley4

Brian S said:


> *I'm pretty sure it is plastic*, at least I think I am pretty sure!
> 
> Don't rule out the Echo brand either, I see the cs-400 and recently saw some cs-440 saws NIB for under $200 on CL regularly. Great bang for the buck.



Nope, the crankcase is all metal of the clam shell type. Now it does have a plastic engine cradle which houses the oil tank.


----------



## SawTroll

weimedog said:


> I see a lot of mixed reviews on the Stihl MS-250...Why? It looks really good as compared to some other options....A little comparison of UNDER 11lbs (power head only) saws from older spec sheets:
> 
> 1) Stihl MS-250: 4.6KG/10.3lbs 2.3KW/3.1HP 45CC Aprox $300
> 
> 2) Homelite 45cc saws: 4.6KG/10.3lbs 2.3KW/3.0 HP 45CC Aprox $150 bucks
> 3) Husqvarna 350: 4.8kg/10.8lbs 2.3KW/3.1 HP Aprox 50cc Aprox $350
> 4) Husqvarna 353: 5.0 kg/11.0lbs 2.4KW/ 3.3 HP Aprox 52cc Aprox $420 (At wt limit)
> 5) Shindiawa 488/490: 4.6KG/10.3lbs 2.6KW/3.5HP 47CC No Idea of Price
> 6) Stihl MS-260: 4.8KG/10.6lbs 2.6KW/3.5HP 50CC Aprox $550
> Dolmars..TOO heavy in competitive saws sizes.
> 7) Dolmar 5100S: 11.2lbs 4hp 50cc $450 (Over 11 lbs w/o bar and chain..I'm looking for the 10.5lbs range)
> 
> So a quick glance says the MS-250 should be a great little saw..and its crank case is metal of some sort....(Aluminum probably) Still (Stihl) its lighter than the comperable husky's and Dolmars...Seems to spec out at reasonable HP..
> 
> Dolmars seem to rip on paper relative to Cc and HP but seem heavy..
> Solo's? They seems too expensive in a line by line PAPER comparison. Maybe a Solo 651?
> Poulan's? No HP listed same as Echo's...NO HP data to compare.
> 
> Whats a better small saw deal than the Stihl MS-250 and why?
> (For farm use...)



The Dolmar 5100S sure is a nice saw, but those numbers are very optimistic......

The Shinny 488 never put out anywhere near the advertised power (independent dyno tests), and the MS 260 has more cc and less power in the current US version.

The current US Husky 350 is 52cc, 3.2 hp.













...........but bottom line, the MS250 just isn't a very nice saw.


----------



## orange fever

*50cc 16" saws*

I own Stihl MS250, Echo CS370, and Jonsered 2153. My son and I cut wood today, 2 Echo's, a Stihl, and 3 Jonsered's to choose from. 3 Jonsered's went to the timber, all others stayed in the shed. That being said the MS250 is gutless and absolutely miserable to operate. For about $425 go buy a Husky 346XP or get the same thing in black and red Jonsered 2153, you will never look back.


----------



## Swamp Yankee

Never saw a spec sheet make chips.

Bottom line if the saw, MS250, does what the owner needs and isn't being used for the wrong application and they're happy, then life is good all around. It's your tool, if you're pleased and have a decent dealer to support it, then that's all that matters.

Take Care


----------



## weimedog

SawTroll said:


> ...........but bottom line, the MS250 just isn't a very nice saw.





OK, be specific. Why isn't it a nice saw? The controls and air filter seem to be pretty "Stihl standard"...and its lighter than the rest. Its has metal where metal should be and plastic where plastic should be...and its a Stihl. 

Tell me that the materials in the cylinder barrel are different..maybe a cast vs. forged piston or something like that. Maybe the powerband is a midrange vs. a high RPM tune....something technical. What makes it a dog?

Is that Husky 350 (Now 450) a nice saw?

Is there anything to that Echo line of EPA logic? Are they as well built and have a similar power to weight ratio as the "Euro saws" with similar EPA ratings?


----------



## sawinredneck

I love the 350, lots of power, great bang for buck saw. I am not holding much promise for the new 450 though.
I never have liked the Echo saws, I am afraid I am going to break them, but others are happy and they are priced right!
Shinnies are built like a tank, but a little heavy for the power. (I used to work on them, really well built machines)
The Dolmars seem to be the rage right now, maybe I'll get one someday?
For Stihl, I have yet to find a saw in the 50cc class that does anything for me! They don't rap out as fast and don't grunt as low as the other saws in that range. But others love the 260, so what do I know? 
Remeber I was also less than impressed with the 346xp.


----------



## weimedog

Thankyou for an answer that actually means something....


----------



## Poley4

weimedog said:


> OK, be specific. Why isn't it a nice saw? The controls and air filter seem to be pretty "Stihl standard"...and its lighter than the rest. Its has metal where metal should be and plastic where plastic should be...and its a Stihl.
> 
> Tell me that the materials in the cylinder barrel are different..maybe a cast vs. forged piston or something like that. Maybe the powerband is a midrange vs. a high RPM tune....something technical. What makes it a dog?
> 
> Is that Husky 350 (Now 450) a nice saw?
> 
> Is there anything to that Echo line of EPA logic? Are they as well built and have a similar power to weight ratio as the "Euro saws" with similar EPA ratings?



There is nothing wrong with the MS 250. Most guys on this site like pro grade saws and the MS 250 isn't pro grade, but it is a good saw for the money.


----------



## Just Mow

orange fever said:


> I own Stihl MS250, Echo CS370, and Jonsered 2153. My son and I cut wood today, 2 Echo's, a Stihl, and 3 Jonsered's to choose from. 3 Jonsered's went to the timber, all others stayed in the shed. That being said the MS250 is gutless and absolutely miserable to operate. For about $425 go buy a Husky 346XP or get the same thing in black and red Jonsered 2153, you will never look back.



Put the crack pipe down. Nothing wrong with a 250. I would take it over an Echo anyday.


----------



## Rookie1

I have an 021 ,the 250's little brother,and feel that its a decent homeowners saw. Id never give it to a pro or someone making a living with it,or give it to employees who dont take care of equipment. For a saw that will get occasional use Id buy it.


----------



## Javelin

ms 250 is guteless! Decent and durable but guteless! Jonsered Husky and Dolmar will spank it! Take a look at a Dolmar PS-420! Or even the Jonsered 2141!


----------



## windthrown

The 250 debate rages on! For whatever reason. :deadhorse: 

Not my favorite saw. I used my 025 today to take down a hawthorn tree. I have had several in the Stihl 1123 line over the past 2 years. 210 is under powered. 250 has some power, but it seems wasted in the power curve. All I do is run it full out on high throttle. It does not drive a .325 B&C very well, and I switched it to 3/8 low profile which cuts better. The saw has too much plastic, and they are a PITA to work on. I have torn several down and I dislike working on them, and they way that they are put together. Cheap oil pumps, and plastic clutch surround that is prone to melting. The plastic side covers are pretty useless at catching chains too. They tend to break off. 

I have been wanting to replace my 250 and 025 for about a year now. I was hoping to get a Dolmar 420, but there are no Dolmar dealers here that actually have chainsaws of that type on the shelves (long story, several threads posted on that issue on AS). Never mind getting parts for one. The Husky 346xp NE is really expensive, and it has an outboard clutch. I HATE outboard clutches in saws. I also dislike the way that they case the saws in mis-matching plasitc. Seems cheap to me. 

So maybe I will get a Stihl 026/260 and be done with it. As for Echo, as much as I dislike the 1123 line from Stihl, I hate using and working on Echos even more. The cahins are cheaper and softer steel, the plastic holds up for a while but not as long as a Stihl, and they tend to be as problematic at starting as most saws are. My brother loves them, but his new CS-306 is down more than my old 025 is, is gutless, and it throws chains and it also has a :censored:ing outboard clutch! 

Anyway I have come to agree with the Troll on the 1123 Stihl line.


----------



## brages

Here's a question: is the homeowner-grade MS250 substantially crappier than the "mid-grade" MS290..? Both seem to share the lots-o-plastic design. At least the MS250 isn't 13 pounds or whatever the Farm Boss is.


----------



## litefoot

weimedog said:


> OK, be specific. Why isn't it a nice saw? The controls and air filter seem to be pretty "Stihl standard"...and its lighter than the rest. Its has metal where metal should be and plastic where plastic should be...and its a Stihl.
> 
> Tell me that the materials in the cylinder barrel are different..maybe a cast vs. forged piston or something like that. Maybe the powerband is a midrange vs. a high RPM tune....something technical. What makes it a dog?
> 
> Is that Husky 350 (Now 450) a nice saw?
> 
> Is there anything to that Echo line of EPA logic? Are they as well built and have a similar power to weight ratio as the "Euro saws" with similar EPA ratings?



weimedog,
I think it comes down to much of what Windtrown says. The "pro" quality saws are built with somewhat more rugged components. But I believe the biggest advantage they have is serviceability; they're easier to service, maintain and repair. So if you wear it out in 5 years of hard use, you can rebuild it to new for $200-250. A lightly-used MS250, will give you 10+ years of use and then since it was so cheap, you'd ditch it for a new one at full retail again. So the long-term cost of pro versus non-pro is probably the same.

And ask yourself, which saw would I be proud to hand down to my children or their children.


I think I just talked myself into a new MS260.


----------



## litefoot

But let's not kid ourselves,guys. It is indisputable that the Dolmar 5100 and 7900 are and have been the bang-for-your-buck champs for a couple of years running. If that is the criteria we're discussing here.


----------



## windthrown

brages said:


> Here's a question: is the homeowner-grade MS250 substantially crappier than the "mid-grade" MS290..? Both seem to share the lots-o-plastic design. At least the MS250 isn't 13 pounds or whatever the Farm Boss is.



In my opinion of using both the 250 and the 290 for many years, the 290 is a much better saw. For a lot of reasons, but mainly for the large power advantage. It is called the _boat anchor_ on AS for its power to weight ratio. However, it has an adjustible oil pump, and the air filter system is a lot better. It can also manage a 20 inch 3/8 standard bar and chain and I have used the 290 to drop some rather impressive sized trees that I would never be able to drop with a 250. I do not mind working on the 290 that much either; it is easier to fix than the 1123 line and it is designed better. Oh yah, the 290 has a real metal chain catcher too. The 250 has a plastic one that is part of the sprocket cover and it blows right off, whereas the aluminum one actually works. 

In the limbing and thinning category, the 250 is the better saw becasue of the light weight. Which is why I bought both saws. I basically have replaced the 290 with a second 361, and I do not use it any more.  But when the 290 is cranked up, it has what I call the 'German zing' sound to it that is cool. Both the 250 and the 290 suffer from high vibration, and they are both far more tiring for me to use than my 361s. The big reason I went looking for a Dolmar 420 is the spring mounted A-V system. The new Stihl 211 has that as well (210 replacement is the top end of the new 171/181/211 small saw line), but the 211 is too underpowered for my likes. It will be interesting to see what Stihl replaces the 250 and 290 with in the years to come (2010 is looming).


----------



## The Lorax

windthrown said:


> It will be interesting to see what Stihl replaces the 250 and 290 with in the years to come (2010 is looming).



Yep seeing as the 290 and 029 have been the primary sellers for stihl for so long they had better get the mix right for the new one.
They have already started with the 171, 181 and 211 and probably are using the data coming back from those piglets to make the 291.
If the 441 is anything to go by they have a long way to go.


----------



## mountainlake

I'd say Stihl has the MS250 power over rated by a bunch. MS260 3.2 hp MS250 3.0 hp on thier web site. Kind of hard to believe the 260 and 250 are that close. Steve


----------



## harrygrey382

mountainlake said:


> I'd say Stihl has the MS250 power over rated by a bunch. MS260 3.2 hp MS250 3.0 hp on thier web site. Kind of hard to believe the 260 and 250 are that close. Steve


according to a german test report - http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruef_index.htm
the 250 puts out 2.4kW, the 260 2.6kW
250 weighs 4.6kg (PHO), the 260 4.9kg


----------



## mountainlake

And that would be


MS250 2.4 x 1.34 = 3.2 hp
MS260 2.6 x 1.34 = 3.4 hp
Does anyone think these 2 saws are that close? Both of those numbers are higher than what Stihl has listed here, could be EPA regs here or they might not be sending completely stock saws to kwf. Seen that happen with snowmobiles, one company always did real good in the tests but were dogs when consumers got them. Then one year the same company did real bad in the test and they basically said they didn't send them a ringer that year. That's why I don't put much stock in numbers, just how they cut at home. I think Stihl has thier whole homeowner lineup over rated to sell thier cheap saws where they make the most money. Steve


----------



## Poley4

Javelin said:


> ms 250 is guteless! Decent and durable but guteless! Jonsered Husky and Dolmar will spank it! Take a look at a Dolmar PS-420! Or even the Jonsered 2141!



What Jonsered, what Husqvarna and what Dolmar? I can assure you that not every saw in each of their lineups will out perform a MS250. Model numbers man, model numbers.


----------



## WRW

mountainlake said:


> And that would be
> 
> 
> MS250 2.4 x 1.34 = 3.2 hp
> MS260 2.6 x 1.34 = 3.4 hp
> Does anyone think these 2 saws are that close? Both of those numbers are higher than what Stihl has listed here, could be EPA regs here or they might not be sending completely stock saws to kwf. Seen that happen with snowmobiles, one company always did real good in the tests but were dogs when consumers got them. Then one year the same company did real bad in the test and they basically said they didn't send them a ringer that year. That's why I don't put much stock in numbers, just how they cut at home. I think Stihl has thier whole homeowner lineup over rated to sell thier cheap saws where they make the most money. Steve



I can't say that they are that close, but in my experience they are pretty close.


----------



## weimedog

Is a 270 a better path? 

(Bailey now has Efco...the 152 is in that range)

So now I'm convinced a 250 isn't the best choice. 
Also convinced Echo's haven't attracted the pro's or really serious saw types even with the EPA ratings..
I heard a couple of fellows here complain about Solo's tanks breaking but I'm certain of the years. (The old loggers around don't seem to have a sence of time) Either way the Solo pro level saws are expensive and don't have local support.
On to next one(s)

Stihl MS-270
Husky 445
Makita DCS510 
Dolmar PS-510 or PS-5100 I see the 5100's on line for around 400 bucks. And a local dealer has one for 4 1/4.
Bailey's Efco 152 ..a long shot.

I'm also convinced there isn't anything under 11 lbs other than a 500plus dollar saw the fits. (260 and 346)


----------



## harrygrey382

weimedog said:


> Also convinced Echo's haven't attracted the pro's or really serious saw types even with the EPA ratings..


I might have completely the wrong idea here BUT, fromwhat I understand the only people that are interested in the EPA ratings are EPA government officials. Or people that think they are helping the planet by running one... In fact it prolly just means they run leaner. And has no othert bearing on engine life - a stihl or husky will outlast one given the same treatment.


----------



## peter399

Forget Stihl if you want a 50cc saw. The best one they have is the 260 from the eighties.. 

Husky 350 - Best bang for the buck 50cc saw.
Husky 346 - Best 50cc saw.

Sometimes, life is very uncomplicated..


----------



## Swamp Yankee

peter399 said:


> Forget Stihl if you want a 50cc saw. The best one they have is the 260 from the eighties..




But then again, there are those that say you can't improve upon perfection.

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Take Care


----------



## SawTroll

harrygrey382 said:


> according to a german test report - http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruef_index.htm
> the 250 puts out 2.4kW, the 260 2.6kW
> 250 weighs 4.6kg (PHO), the 260 4.9kg




That is Euro versions, made in Germany - they are not the same as the US ones.


Anyway, in the cut both models feel weaker than the numbers tell you.........


----------



## Austin1

SawTroll said:


> That is Euro versions, made in Germany - they are not the same as the US ones.
> 
> 
> Anyway, in the cut both models feel weaker than the numbers tell you.........


+1, way way over rated my neighbor bought one he came over to show it off plus I always have logs to cut lying around.It went head to head with my 4620/295 Poulan. Granted the 295 has the old style muffler that I put on to replace the cat one and a whopping extra 1/4'' hole right next to the factory opening. And the 250 was slower!My Poulan had about 8-10 tanks through it but one would think for 2.5 times the money you would get something better! also the saw has just as much plastic on it.I told him bring it back and get the 260 he did that and it is a very nice saw cut's as fast as my 2152. Now If I wanted him to feel really bad about the 250 I should have put it up against my 645 Solo also a 45cc saw. As a side note I was using Carlton chain he was using Stihl all .325.
I think the best part is he is not really a neighbor but a good friend, so I really did tell him how I felt about the saw he is a Stihl guy not a Stihl Head though, so I knew it would have to be orange and white or at least a Jred/Husky saw. The 260 will pull a 18'' bar in the soft wood we cut well.


----------



## brages

Austin1 said:


> As a side note I was using Carlton chain he was using Stihl all .325.



Safety chain on both?


----------



## Austin1

brages said:


> Safety chain on both?


Nope round chisel Carlton and Stihl.
The 260 is a very well built saw and light too, I think it is worth the extra money.


----------



## windthrown

weimedog said:


> Stihl MS-270
> Husky 445
> Makita DCS510
> Dolmar PS-510 or PS-5100
> Bailey's Efco 152 ..a long shot.
> 
> I'm also convinced there isn't anything under 11 lbs other than a 500plus dollar saw the fits. (260 and 346)



Makita is made by Dolmar (exact same saw in teal green instead of red), so it is really just: 

Stihl MS-270
Husky 445
Dolmar PS-510 or PS-5100 
Bailey's Efco 152 ..a long shot.

I have heard good things about Efco (new name for the Olympyk). But catalog purchases and limited parts and no service? Not unlike Dolmar out here in the wild west where they are all but wild fantacy. So that leaves Husky and Stihl, the inevitable AS boiled down rendering of all chainsaws in existance today! I am not a fan of the 270; better than the 1123 line, with better plastic and some more metal. But an oddball saw. I do not know much about the 445, but I would venture to guess that it has an outboard clutch. 

In the end? Yah, its $500+ for a good light pro 50cc saw. But even then there is still the vibration of the 260, and the outboard clutch on the 346XP. :bang: There is no 50cc equivalent to the MS3651 out there that is available with service and all that. Yet.


----------



## Javelin

Poley4

put a dolmar 420 or 460 in the wood against the 250! 

Put a jonsered 2141 or 45 in the wood against the 250!

These saws are in the same price range and are more pro built with much better performance!


----------



## WRW

Javelin said:


> Poley4
> 
> put a dolmar 420 or 460 in the wood against the 250!
> 
> Put a jonsered 2141 or 45 in the wood against the 250!
> 
> These saws are in the same price range and are more pro built with much better performance!



That's what I'm looking for...someone in my area with some of those superior saws to compare against.


----------



## Poley4

Javelin said:


> Poley4
> 
> put a dolmar 420 or 460 in the wood against the 250!
> 
> Put a jonsered 2141 or 45 in the wood against the 250!
> 
> These saws are in the same price range and are more pro built with much better performance!



I will admit, I haven't had the opportunity to run a PS-460, but it appears to have a little less horsepower and 2lbs more weight than a MS250. The 2145 looks to be closer, with the same horsepower but, it too is a little heavier. No thanks, I will stick with the 250!


----------



## mountainlake

Poley4 said:


> I will admit, I haven't had the opportunity to run a PS-460, but it appears to have a little less horsepower and 2lbs more weight than a MS250. The 2145 looks to be closer, with the same horsepower but, it too is a little heavier. No thanks, I will stick with the 250!



Appears to have more power on paper, put them in the wood side by side. Steve


----------



## mtfallsmikey

I see the 290 mentioned only once, and in the past I have trashed mine on here, but the last time out cutting, I was using the 036, chain started getting a little dull, especially after I bucked a fair sized chestnut oak log. Spare chain I just bought from dealer was wrong..(no surprise there!). Out comes the 290. I was actually surprised how well it did, considering I still had a sissy chain w/dressed down rakers on it. Had good 93 octane gas/no ethanol (Shell V-Power) in it. But, power/weight ratio is not great. Go for the pro saws, whatever brand you choose, don't look back!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK

I would stay away from that line of stihl saws meaning the 210 230 and 250. I have a 210 and it is on the bottom of my favorites list. I even like the ms170 better even though it has less power than the 210. The ms270 is the way to go for that size of saw. It may be my favorite in my lineup.


----------



## husqy

As a small light saw the MS 260 is great, I used to have one and never ever had a problem. The 250 is alright as a cheap saw for iregular use but not in the same class.

Personally I like to use a 70cc saw for virtually everything I cut but were I to want a small light saw sub 50cc Id hapilly buy a 260. The husqy 346 however is a worthy contender and Id give one long consideration. 

Ive never liked the 350 as it has a screw down cover as oposed to clips, as a habit having run stihls I like to brush off and check my filter every two tanks and unn doing four screws although easy is a pain.


----------



## weimedog

Looks like the Dolmar 5100s wins the spec sheet war and "popularity in posting" war here.

I don't know if there is really enough time on those Dolmars to get a sence of durability yet..

Just going to take a little time to let the new Echo CS-530 opinion polls cook..and then if nothing new is learned spend a little money helping the German economy.


----------



## ratman36

*ms250*

i have a friend who bought a ms 250 and has nothing good to say about it had to replace carb because dealer said it was bad?i guess they dont know how to rebuild?anyway he got it because he had such good luck with the 021 but wanted a little bigger for firewood but light because of bad back.he says he wont buy another junk stihl.anyway dont praise stihls homeowner models black handles,they are same as other brands for quality.and not to think im brand loyal im not.i have 5 different makes and yes one is a stihl.


----------



## DavesMower&Saw

ratman36 said:


> i have a friend who bought a ms 250 and has nothing good to say about it had to replace carb because dealer said it was bad?i guess they dont know how to rebuild?l.


 
Because the carburetor only costs 30$, and carb kits retail for about 12-15$ and a half hour labor at 35$ is more than the carburetor new. 

Walt, the MS250 is our best selling saw, and only have few complaints with them. The only thing that we run into is people flooding them and not being able to get them started. But we have several tree services running them, since they are cheap and if the new guy screws it up they're only out 300$. And it's a very good price point for a guy making the jump to a premium brand from box store brand. 

They're a rugged saw, and seem to last forever ever even when used commercially. 
The only things to watch out for is the fuel lines get eaten up by the ethanol. And the clips that hold the air filter on need to treated gently, if you pry on them they fail to hold. 

As far as performance up grades the Walbro WT215 fully adjustable carb, is about 30$. I like this carb since it is fully adjustable and doesn't have limiter caps or anything. And the old mufflers off a 021 have a much larger opening and other than that a sharp chain is all you need. They come with .325 in 16" and 18" bars, the 18" is a bit too much, for these saws in my opinion.

I run 3/8" .050 on my personal MS250's just to keep bars and chains in common with my MS211, and 021's and 023's I may have floating around the shop.


----------



## nba123

*ms 250*



Poley4 said:


> There is nothing wrong with the MS 250. Most guys on this site like pro grade saws and the MS 250 isn't pro grade, but it is a good saw for the money.


 
I own a tree service and have 2 ms 260s and had 5 346xp ne at one time now only 2 my 72 year old dad uses the ms 250 to cut all his wood and my good friend that ownes a tree service also uses a ms 250 and loves it for me im sold on the 346xpne but you hand me any of these saws with a sharp chain and i would be proud to run them.


----------



## PLMCRZY

I loved my little Echo 370 if i would of shopped around i could of got one for $150 nib on craigslist but i didnt. Personally i think the Echo saws are the best bang for the buck if you dont want to spend over $400. You dont really need a dealer for them since they are so reliable. Atleast my experience they were.

Btw i know you can find a cs530 for less then $400. Heck sometimes you can find the cs600p going for $400 NIB!


----------



## bcorradi

Ya I agree with a lot of the others the MS250 family along with the 025 family are pretty formidable saws and last forever.


----------



## farmer_boy_1066

Okay listen. poeple can say what they want to say about stihl MS250 saws but i've been running a stihl 250 for 4 years and it has been the only saw i ever needed (yes i did have a few problems with the rubber lines and seals when the ethanol crap started but you'll have those problems with any saw if you're running E10 without stabilizers) the saw has served me very well and i have no complaints. Every year i use the saw to cut countless amounts of firewood and i would never give that saw up for any reason. It is very powerful and cuts very well compared to other similar saws. I've owned a few different saws including a john deere and a poulan and i've ran my stihl head to head with a few huskys and the 250 stihl has always made me happy. If you're using the saw for firewood and other farm chores then im sure you'll be very happy with your purchase. The saw is reasonably priced and will perform well. I was cutting wood all day today with my 250 and it was great the saw isn't very heavy and has a decent amount of power so by the end of the day your back isn't completely screwed up. I'm just tired of all of the guys that post pointless things on here that are of no help to anyone and i am positive that a stihl 250 is a great saw for anybody that is looking for a light, powerful and AFFORDABLE saw. (these guys that are saying to buy a professional grade saw are nuts! Look at the price tag of a professional saw and you'll see why i say that.)


----------



## bcorradi

farmer_boy - I agree price, weight, power, durability of the MS250 are hard to beat imo.


----------



## Beowulf

I've had an MS250C for about 7 years. The Chinese carb that came on it is a POS. The diaphragm cover only has two screws to hold it down instead of the four that the W215 uses (one in each corner). This cover would warp just enough to leak vacuum when the saw warmed up, causing it to cut out after about half a tank of fuel.

I should have replaced the carb, but just sealed the area that was not tightening down on the diaphragm cover. The air filter leaves a lot to be desired, as well. It runs good now, for what it is. I use it occasionally, as it was intended.

This was the first Stihl product that I owned, and nearly the last. I then picked up a 200T at a good price, and was amazed at the difference in feel to operate it vs. the 250. Not the top-handle difference, the difference in vibration and perceived power to weight.

It's not fair to compare a 200T to a 250, but given a choice, the pro saws are a different experience that I will choose going forward. I will eventually replace the 250 with a pro level saw; maybe a 346xp, maybe a 261 or 361. However, I'm having too much fun with my new 660 to worry about a new small saw. It's a great workout, as well.


----------



## Zippy

*Ms250 / 025*

For my 0.02, I bought an 025 new around 1996. I've used it for cutting firewood since and I can't fault it. Just new bars, chains, sprockets, plugs and clean the air filter. 

I've never had to strip it down so can't compare to the 262 and 242 which are a breeze.

It's not a high power saw, but it's great for the weight/price.

I run 18" bar and find it great with a sharp chain.

I've recently (last year or so) bought a 262xp and 242xp. They're both great too and I tend to use them now but I think the 025/250 gets a lot of stick it doesn't deserve.

I guess if you're into saws then an expensive pro saw is for you (it's why I tried the xp's to be honest - see what all the fuss is about) but I don't think you'll go far wrong with an 025/250 if all you're interested in is cutting wood.


----------



## Rookie1

DavesMower&Saw said:


> Because the carburetor only costs 30$, and carb kits retail for about 12-15$ and a half hour labor at 35$ is more than the carburetor new.
> 
> Walt, the MS250 is our best selling saw, and only have few complaints with them. The only thing that we run into is people flooding them and not being able to get them started. But we have several tree services running them, since they are cheap and if the new guy screws it up they're only out 300$. And it's a very good price point for a guy making the jump to a premium brand from box store brand.
> 
> They're a rugged saw, and seem to last forever ever even when used commercially.
> The only things to watch out for is the fuel lines get eaten up by the ethanol. And the clips that hold the air filter on need to treated gently, if you pry on them they fail to hold.
> 
> As far as performance up grades the Walbro WT215 fully adjustable carb, is about 30$. I like this carb since it is fully adjustable and doesn't have limiter caps or anything. And the old mufflers off a 021 have a much larger opening and other than that a sharp chain is all you need. They come with .325 in 16" and 18" bars, the 18" is a bit too much, for these saws in my opinion.
> 
> I run 3/8" .050 on my personal MS250's just to keep bars and chains in common with my MS211, and 021's and 023's I may have floating around the shop.


 
Nice reply Dave. Im gonna rep you.


----------



## John R

IMHO, The MS 250 is a great little firewood saw, I used one for firewood cutting for about 6 years, never had any trouble with it.
Upgraded to a MS 260 PRO, just because I wanted a new saw.


----------



## JoeIndy

*Problems with the MS250*

I own a Stihl MS250, and have had constant problems with it. After purchase I have been instructed that this line of Stihl is really for "light" use only. I only use the saw 5-10 times per year and not too heavily, so I would think that really I would fit into this category, but I have had nothing but trouble with this saw. It smokes constantly once heated up. I thought that I probably needed to replace the gaskets, but have now found out that there is no Gasket Kit for the MS250 model. The crankcase is sealed using RTV sealant. No wonder I am smoking! To me this means that prolonged use will automatically melt this sealant and will then lead to smoking. Also, I have had to replaced the coil already as well as once it heats up, after about an hour of use, the saw dies, and will only start for a second or two and then shut off until the saw cools for a considerable period of time. To me, this saw is for the rare use in the event that a tree falls on your driveway and you have to make a few cuts. If you are planning on needing a saw to work on hour long projects with, this one is not the ticket at all!!

If anyone has a better idea on the gaskets for this model, please let me know.


----------



## jrr344

JoeIndy said:


> I own a Stihl MS250, and have had constant problems with it. After purchase I have been instructed that this line of Stihl is really for "light" use only. I only use the saw 5-10 times per year and not too heavily, so I would think that really I would fit into this category, but I have had nothing but trouble with this saw. It smokes constantly once heated up. I thought that I probably needed to replace the gaskets, but have now found out that there is no Gasket Kit for the MS250 model. The crankcase is sealed using RTV sealant. No wonder I am smoking! To me this means that prolonged use will automatically melt this sealant and will then lead to smoking. Also, I have had to replaced the coil already as well as once it heats up, after about an hour of use, the saw dies, and will only start for a second or two and then shut off until the saw cools for a considerable period of time. To me, this saw is for the rare use in the event that a tree falls on your driveway and you have to make a few cuts. If you are planning on needing a saw to work on hour long projects with, this one is not the ticket at all!!
> 
> If anyone has a better idea on the gaskets for this model, please let me know.


 
Where is it smoking? out the exhaust if it is are you mixing your gas right 50:1. Alot of things have started using silicone instead of gaskets and it holds up just as well if not better.


----------



## JoeIndy

*Smoking MS250*

The smoke is not coming out of the muffler/exhaust, more so the bar side of the engine. I will make a new batch of fuel and make sure that I am precise, but it seems that the smoke starts after using the saw for 30 min or so, so I was thinking that it was a gasket problem due to the saw heating up after this period of use. What do you think about the coil problem? Is that a common issue? Or is there some other cause for once the saw gets heated up pretty good, it will die and then can only start for a second or two, until it cools.
thanks,

Joe


----------



## Tree Pig

Swamp Yankee said:


> Never saw a spec sheet make chips.
> 
> Bottom line if the saw, MS250, does what the owner needs and isn't being used for the wrong application and they're happy, then life is good all around. It's your tool, if you're pleased and have a decent dealer to support it, then that's all that matters.
> 
> Take Care


 


yeah man I love my 025. The one have has countless hours on it and still runs like a champ. It does anything I ask of it and thats far more then the average homeowner would expect. Again a lot of it boils down to taking care of it... good oil, proper mix, keep good clean filters in it, dont run it too lean or too rich.


----------



## jrr344

JoeIndy said:


> The smoke is not coming out of the muffler/exhaust, more so the bar side of the engine. I will make a new batch of fuel and make sure that I am precise, but it seems that the smoke starts after using the saw for 30 min or so, so I was thinking that it was a gasket problem due to the saw heating up after this period of use. What do you think about the coil problem? Is that a common issue? Or is there some other cause for once the saw gets heated up pretty good, it will die and then can only start for a second or two, until it cools.
> thanks,
> 
> Joe


 
If it is not exhaust it could be a number of things causing the smoke, does it run fine up until it gets hot, does it surge, is it tuned correctly? Is your oiler working? If the oiler isn't working it would heat the bar up and seize up.


----------



## WRW

JoeIndy said:


> The smoke is not coming out of the muffler/exhaust, more so the bar side of the engine. I will make a new batch of fuel and make sure that I am precise, but it seems that the smoke starts after using the saw for 30 min or so, so I was thinking that it was a gasket problem due to the saw heating up after this period of use. What do you think about the coil problem? Is that a common issue? Or is there some other cause for once the saw gets heated up pretty good, it will die and then can only start for a second or two, until it cools.
> thanks,
> 
> Joe


 
Sounds like a clutch issue causing the smoking to me. If the clutch is slipping, it can heat up enough to create a vapor lock that could cause your starting problems.


----------



## JoeIndy

*Ms250*

I believe the oiler is working, as I am going through bar oil pretty regularly. The saw does run fine, until it gets heated up, that is when the smoke starts and after that is when the saw will die and have problems getting started again.


----------



## K5krawler

*Stihl 025*

Here is my 025 fixed up from the dead. There is a write up on it somewhere. The saw cost me $139 total. 

















Modified the Oregon Pro 91 bar to fit my saw. Now I can run a 55DL chain on this saw and flip flop chains in a pinch.


----------



## FergusonTO35

I dug up this thread because I found a very nice MS250c in a pawn shop with an asking price of $160.00, they would probably come down to $145.00 or so. It looks like all it would need is a chain and replacing the rediculous tool-less chain tensioner. This saw feels really light and nimble for a 45cc saw, certainly more than my Poulan Pro 4620. What do you guys think about this? How would it compare to my 4620 and Echo CS-400? I've never been a huge Stihl fan but this one is really calling to me.


----------



## NSMaple1

Not sure about the C, but I picked up a used ms250 a month ago for $60. Needed a new bar (nose wheel was toast) & chain - and the kill switch wire put back in the right place. It works awesome.


----------



## FergusonTO35

I'll go back by there and see what they can do on it. That particular shop will let you start up machines before you buy them, hopefully it fires right up. If it doesn't maybe they'll let it go cheap! This is odd because I've never been a Stihl fan, just this particular saw is really appealing to me.


----------



## FergusonTO35

Well looks like this is not going to happen. I didn't know this but Stihl doesn't provide parts lists to anyone but their dealers. My usual parts sources don't carry Stihl parts, gotta be a dealer to do that. As nice of a saw as that 250 is I don't feel like going through all that to buy parts. There are no Stihl dealers near any of the places I normally go. I can look up and order anything I want for Poulan and Echo in a few minutes on my computer or my phone so that's what I'm going to stick with.

Hmm, looks like Dolmar is pretty easy to get parts for. Mebbe I'll get into those. Sadly, you never see them in pawn shops!


----------



## Tnshaker

I do not feel that the Stihl MS 250 is a bad saw for the money. I feel the 16" bar is the way to go for sure on this saw. I actually like mine fairly well. It works generally well in small stuff. It is actually the saw I carry with me in the trunk of my car. However, I also have a Dolmar 5100 that blows it away and did not cost much more. The Dolmar cost less than my Husky 550xp, has more torque, is just as smooth, and cost way less. The 550xp starts better with autotune and blows through small limbs faster. I have 18" bars on both of those. The Dolmar I feel is the best value by a wide margin.


----------



## Franny K

The 250 is a discontinued model now. Strangely there is not much on the 251 on this site but it is the largest saw that will accommodate the picco (at least that I am aware of) chain and can be had set up with a rim sprocket and bar for that instead of the .325 that it says on the sticker on the front. There is a base model with no primer bulb no easy to start and no tool less chain adjuster.

Fran


----------



## Trailtrimmer

No love for the Redmax saws huh? 

Can be had from $250 to $400 for the 40cc to 50cc models and will run very nice with just a muff mod.


----------



## mountainlake

While the MS250 has good power and is light, it's hard to work on and parts are expensive. Also is the quality very good as they seem to put out bearings and seals before they should. I'd sure buy a Dolmar, Echo, Efco or Redmax sooner the a 250 for about the same cost. Steve


----------



## weimedog

wow. Amazes me this thread hung around for..... years. LOL needless to say I discovered the Husqvarna 350-346 series of saws. I'm not certain I could ha e had as much fun or even taken the same "saw CAD" path had I gone the Stihl path.....

A list of video's related to having fun "hacking" the 350's...... (Maybe I should go find some old Stihl's and hack them to see what's inside....)


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM

Ms 250... the best groundie saw ever invented in my eyes. A 16" stock saw and a( sharp chain )= productivity on the ground...and cheap.
Stock 18" will do most people that cut small firewood for personal use (don't forget sharp chain...)
Muffler mod. & tune opens this little groundie up a bit...
Great bang for the $ for commercial tree care groundie saw... or great homo. saw.
Regular filter maintenance is a must on any saws. (Put the choke on so no excess crud gets in the carb. here.) Blow low pressure air out the filter while sorta scratching the the outside with fingernails or a paint brush is what I do.
Clean the outer clutch assembly with o.c.d. like enthusiasm with air also.
( rotate continuously via fingers while doing so to remove the most you can get with compressed air.)
Always use fresh gas with at least orange bottle stihl mix 50:1 ratio min. 87 octane with government 10% ethanol sh!t here in U.S of A. ( I run silver bottle stihl with 93 octane 100% gas.) Fuel lines I have replaced on others saws quite frequent. I think ethanol is a big culprit. If you do have a cracked line you'll pull your arm off and throw the thing... hence 100% gas...silver bottle oil also shows much cleaner cylinders over orange bottle in my finds...
Run the piss out of these little suckers while they make them.
E.P.A is coming....


----------



## Weesa20

I have mostly pro Stihl saws, but I rebuild the clamshells because that's what sells around me...I just rebuild a MS250 from the crank up...they're not hard to work on, in some aspects they are easier than some Stihl pro saws- parts are certainly cheaper and more available. This little guy really surprised me. Light and nimble with an 18" bar, revved quick, pretty good all around saw. Thinking about keeping it if it doesn't sell.


----------



## dinosaur

weimedog said:


> I see a lot of mixed reviews on the Stihl MS-250...Why? It looks really good as compared to some other options....A little comparison of UNDER 11lbs (power head only) saws from older spec sheets:
> 
> 1) Stihl MS-250: 4.6KG/10.3lbs 2.3KW/3.1HP 45CC Aprox $300
> 
> 2) Homelite 45cc saws: 4.6KG/10.3lbs 2.3KW/3.0 HP 45CC Aprox $150 bucks
> 3) Husqvarna 350: 4.8kg/10.8lbs 2.3KW/3.1 HP Aprox 50cc Aprox $350
> 4) Husqvarna 353: 5.0 kg/11.0lbs 2.4KW/ 3.3 HP Aprox 52cc Aprox $420 (At wt limit)
> 5) Shindiawa 488/490: 4.6KG/10.3lbs 2.6KW/3.5HP 47CC No Idea of Price
> 6) Stihl MS-260: 4.8KG/10.6lbs 2.6KW/3.5HP 50CC Aprox $550
> Dolmars..TOO heavy in competitive saws sizes.
> 7) Dolmar 5100S: 11.2lbs 4hp 50cc $450 (Over 11 lbs w/o bar and chain..I'm looking for the 10.5lbs range)
> 
> So a quick glance says the MS-250 should be a great little saw..and its crank case is metal of some sort....(Aluminum probably) Still (Stihl) its lighter than the comperable husky's and Dolmars...Seems to spec out at reasonable HP..
> 
> Dolmars seem to rip on paper relative to Cc and HP but seem heavy..
> Solo's? They seems too expensive in a line by line PAPER comparison. Maybe a Solo 651?
> Poulan's? No HP listed same as Echo's...NO HP data to compare.
> 
> Whats a better small saw deal than the Stihl MS-250 and why?
> (For farm use...)


The Ms 250 can be a hard starter for a home owner. Especially when it's warm. If you choke it when it's already a tad warm you'll flood it. Not a big deal for a pro aborist.


----------



## leatherrestorationsandboa

brages said:


> Here's a question: is the homeowner-grade MS250 substantially crappier than the "mid-grade" MS290..? Both seem to share the lots-o-plastic design. At least the MS250 isn't 13 pounds or whatever the Farm Boss is.


This is my experience< I bought a MS 250 and used it once running 1, 1/2 tanks of gas . One month later I filled the tank and oil tank and no oil would go to the bar. It took 20 pulls to start and baffed out twice. It kept bogging down unable to cut the hard Maple I was cutting and I noticed how hot the bar was getting I shut it down and just couldn't believe this is a brand new saw!


----------



## Sprinter

She's a little prone to flooding but once you learn to kick off the choke it starts fine, never had to chock when warm.
A couple years back I was dealing with a 16"+ blowdown fir on a side hill. I had to literally work on hands and knees all the way down, crawling over the log at times.
I had to slide down the hill on my butt taking rounds as I went and rolling them down.
Glad I wasn't the one at the bottom catching them.
The one time I was glad not to be using the 272XP or 562XP.
So, I say my MS250 makes a fine backup and worth every penny.
p.s. I did pull the limiter caps and opened the Low a 1/4 turn.


----------



## sean donato

leatherrestorationsandboa said:


> This is my experience< I bought a MS 250 and used it once running 1, 1/2 tanks of gas . One month later I filled the tank and oil tank and no oil would go to the bar. It took 20 pulls to start and baffed out twice. It kept bogging down unable to cut the hard Maple I was cutting and I noticed how hot the bar was getting I shut it down and just couldn't believe this is a brand new saw!


it's a brand new saw with month old gas in it, known for flooding and known for hard starting. Not really a powerhouse imo either. But since it's new, the oil problem should be covered under warranty. The bogging is most likely from the old fuel in it.


----------



## Sprinter

sean donato said:


> it's a brand new saw with month old gas in it, known for flooding and known for hard starting. Not really a powerhouse imo either. But since it's new, the oil problem should be covered under warranty. The bogging is most likely from the old fuel in it.


My gas is usually more than a month old. Pull the limiters, open the Low jet a bit (maybe 1/4 turn) & go from choke to high idle after 2 pulls (cold) and it should start fine.
Agreed, it's not a world beater but fine for most work.


----------

